# Archery Shoot & Bbq



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey yall, I am gonna have an archery shoot, barbeque, at my house. I am looking at August 15th to do this. Please let me know who can come. It will be a pot luck type thing so bring a dish to pass and your own drink. 

I will provide the steaks. Yes I said steaks, along with a good chunk of Venison. When the sun goes down we can sit around and tell hunting lies around a camp fire. 

August 15th, Show time is 4pm my house. PM me for address.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

So is no one going to come to this.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Big I'd be there but I'm up north at the in-law's that weekend (haven't been up all summer.)


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I would like to but I will be at MIS that weekend. I hope ya have another one and I do my best to show up and eat steak


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Well if the weekend is just a bad weekend. When do you all think would be a good weekend. 

The other weekend I can do it is August 23rd I know it is a Sunday but that shouldn't matter to much.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I just cannot win:lol: that is my weekend on at work. I do every other weekend 5 days on 5 days off.

Oh well hope to meet ya someday.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

eddie nothing is set in stone. Plus nothing says we can't get together and hang out. I am not getting alot of response for this meet. So people tell me what works for you. I can't do it the weekend of Sept. 12 because that is when I am doing my work. But if you all can do it say the weekend of Sept. 19th I can do that. 

Please tell me what would be good for you all to get together and hang out shoot some bows, and eat some good food. If Sept. 19th works then that is what we will go with.


----------



## mrctfd (Dec 29, 2006)

Sept 19 I believe is the early doe season, I will be taking the boys out hunting


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

I can do Aug 23, but not Sept 19 will be up north salmon fishing that weekend.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Big come on up and do some bow hunting with me. bring a buddy we will hunt and tell lies.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

eddiejohn4 said:


> Big come on up and do some bow hunting with me. bring a buddy we will hunt and tell lies.


Well I will let you know when I can do that.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Its an open invite. whenever ya want big get ahold of me.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

That's melonfest weekend.


----------

